# Dip pen



## Pete MacKay (Mar 21, 2013)

I am new to this entire pen making thing. Didn't even realize that there was such a large community.
Anyway, I am interested in making some dip pens. Nothing too fancy.
I make and sell items at a consignment shop that deals with antiques and primitive country furniture.
I have acquired some very large porcupine quills and would like to make them into dip pens to sell with my ink wells and desk sets etc.
I know I need the nibs, but do I just epoxy a brass tube and some type of bushing to the quill?
Any advise would be greatly appreciated. Sorry this isn't a project that is up to your standards. But, I don't know where to learn about such things.
Thanks,
Pete


----------



## HamTurns (Mar 21, 2013)

I must admit I didn't know what a dip pen was until I googled it.

First I Googled "dip pen", then "porcupine quill dip pen" and saw a lot of pictures of them.

Most of them look like they've attached the nib to the quill with a piece of turned cork, or some looked like a piece of heat shrink was used to connect them.

At any rate I'd like to see what you come up with after you're done. So please post a picture.

Tom


----------

